# Our Bbq Met Its Match



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

My DH left our trusty little Weber Tabletop BBQ sitting under our boats trailer which was jacked up with a heavy duty car jack (cause the tongue jack appears to be broken)









A visiting family member accidentally let the jack down on top of the BBQ which was no match for the weight


















Finally an excuse to get a new BBQ!
My DH wants to get a larger Weber charcoal grill, but I am so drawn to that cute red Coleman Road Trip Grill









How do I convice him to go propane???? Should we stay with charcoal?? Please Help!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you looked at the COBB grills seem to be a very inventive idea


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jlbabb28 said:


> Have you looked at the COBB grills seem to be a very inventive idea


Thanks jlbabb,
I saw the commercial a few weeks ago when Countrygirl posted the link. I concluded that it was too small for any kind of a group...that's why I'm looking for mid size and an easy traveller.
Dawn


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

The Weber baby q is also very popular, but i prefer charcoal as to gas. I see a lot of them in campgrounds though. You cant beat the quality of a weber product in my opinion.

Jeff


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Dawn,

Thor had a nice grill up at the NF Rally, we really liked it. It was a Coleman & was very cool. I heard him telling my DH that it uses water or something like that. Maybe he'll chime in & fill in the details









Tami


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dawn,

Here is one I bought a couple weeks ago. All stainless steel, compact and has a carring handle.STAINLESS STEEL GRILL


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Here is one I bought a couple weeks ago. All stainless steel, compact and has a carring handle.STAINLESS STEEL GRILL


That's a really nice little grill...Do you find plenty of room to cook say, chicken and grilled vegetables or at least 4 hamburgers and buns at the same time?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Try Here

MaeJae


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Here is one I bought a couple weeks ago. All stainless steel, compact and has a carring handle.STAINLESS STEEL GRILL


Hi, 
Now, I know where I can borrow a nice grill from!!








Darlene









Dawn,
You sure a rubber mallet and some leg-straightening won't fix your grill?? WHEW!! That trailer did a NUMBER on that thing, didn't it?








Darlene


----------



## Kargoroo2 (Nov 4, 2005)

We've been pondering this same issue for months. We just went camping with someone who had a fabulous gas grill which did a great job cooking but what a cleanup mess. It made me very content with my Weber Kettle.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Accept no substitute. Enough said.

Coleman 9941-768 Roadtrip Grill










PS: Loved the picture


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

That is my Q. A couple things about this Q.

Pro:

1 - Great portable Q
2 - Comes with it's own stand
3 - No charcol - No Mess
4 - Water tray to catch the grease and easy clean up
5 - Grills can be replaced with griddles so you can make eggs and bacon or whatever else
6 - Goos size grill as well
7 - Very little heat up time

Cons:

1 - No charcol (something about a charcol grill that I like. At home I have 2, a large propane and a small charcol)

Overall:

I love this BBQ and would buy another one. It is a great BBQ for camping mainly because it is easy to clean and very versatile because you can BBQ breakfast.
















Thor


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thor said:


> Jim
> 
> That is my Q. A couple things about this Q.
> 
> ...


OK, question...can the Road Trip grill be hooked up to the Outbacks propane source by the outdoor stove, or do I need to carry bottles?


----------



## MrCanoeHead (Jul 3, 2006)

We love our Weber Q. Its the 100 series (formerly known as the Baby Q) and fits very nicely at the end of the picnic table or on a little portable "end" table that I bring.

Weber quality and numerous accessories (griddles, cart, etc.)

It runs off bottles but we carry a small 8lb refillable propane tank with an 8 ft adaptor hose (Coleman product) that will fit propane tanks to the coleman stove type fitting. I'm pretty sure it will not run off the Outback stove outlet.

Weber Qs


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> OK, question...can the Road Trip grill be hooked up to the Outbacks propane source by the outdoor stove, or do I need to carry bottles?


I imagine it could if you knew how to do it.

I carry the bottles. They are handy and easy to hook up. Plus, you get to put the grill anywhere you want.

Coleman Road Trip is a great grill. Easy to clean, too.

Mark


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I looked seriously at the Weber Q 200 and Coleman Roadtrip. I truly couldnt decide between the two until I read a consumer reports article that gave the Q thumbs up over the Coleman. I dont think you can go wrong either way tho I do love my Q, cooked for 5 on it for 10 days on our recent trip to Banning SP and Itasca SP's here in MN and it was wonderful. The Q wont run off the OB's stove, but there are many many accessories that you can get to run it from the propane tank on the trailer or a portable one and there are always the one pounders that if you buy in bulk on sale aren't too bad of a deal.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The road trip grill has its own regulator, on mine I was unable to use it off the grill connection on the trailer. Not enough pressure because it was going thru 2 regulators. I would need a T at the bottles. I use the small bottles now.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Here mabye you tow my other BBQ behind your rig, I am trying to figure out a way to get it camping with me.



















I do catering on the side but I sure could cook for a camp with my little baby here.

Jeff


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the same Road Trip as CaliforniaJim. You can hook the grill up to the external gas source but you will either have to tap into the tank right at the tank or at the external gas connection for the built-in gas grill. If you choose to hook into the external gas connection you will need a proper connector and a length of hose to get the grill away from the trailer.

For what its worth, when we bought our grill we researched it primarily through Outbackers. In the end I bought the RoadTrip based on users and the availability of accessories. I have two Half Griddles, a full Griddle (HIGHLY recommended by this user), and two half grates. Cleanup is simple. I also bought the carrying case which makes jockeying it even easier and holds all the accessories plus a couple of gas cans in the front pouch. The best price I found was at a Coleman Outlet in Commerce, GA but if you hunt around you can find it reasonably priced just about anywhere.

Reverie


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the Weber Q and really love it. It is the 200 series and cooks more evenly than any other grill I have ever used. I need to replace my grill at the house and will probably get the Weber Q 300 grill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

skippershe said:


> My DH left our trusty little Weber Tabletop BBQ sitting under our boats trailer which was jacked up with a heavy duty car jack (cause the tongue jack appears to be broken)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice tabletop grill now


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey JlBabb,

I bet you make some pretty good pulled pork and baby backs. I love my Chargriller, not quite as big as yours. I haven't been able to convince the wife yet.

Great info on the travel grills.

Beerman


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Why do you want to buy a new grill?







That one looks great to me, you can use it fine while sitting in a chaise and its got a perfect spot on the lid for your flipper or tongs!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dawn,

Cool portable fire pit! Where did you find it!









But seriously, the Coleman RoadTrip is just a fantastic grill. We have been very happy with ours, and I have had all kinds over the years. As far as propane vs. coals, I would argue that the propane grill can be used much closer to the time you need to pack up. No worries about what to do with still smoldering charcoal. And the option of griddles is priceless!

Finally, all the _'Best Dressed'_ Outbacks at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah will be sporting RoadTrip grills!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Dawn you can get one one of these 
and very Cheap










Willie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

willie226 said:


> Dawn you can get one one of these
> and very Cheap
> 
> 
> ...


Ya might be a ******* if......


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We have several different grills - a small tabletop propane - a charcoal grill without a lid - a smoker - a thermos grill to go - a fryer. We just decide what cooking apparatus we a taking for the trip and then plan the menu around that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Jim
> 
> That is my Q. A couple things about this Q.
> 
> ...


That works for me Thor
Now just have to talk Peg into it

Don


----------

